# los arcaísmos



## Alma Shofner

¿Qué tal con las palabras que están clasificadas como arcaísmos y aún se usan? Como muncho, haiga, etc.

Gracias, es para mí una definición totalmente nueva y me parece fascinante. Quiero saber TODO con respecto a arcaísmos y no sé por donde empezar, si alguien sabe, por favor guíenme,

Alma


----------



## Kerena

Alma Shofner said:


> ¿Qué tal con las palabras que están clasificadas como arcaísmos y aún se usan? Como muncho, haiga, etc.
> 
> Gracias, es para mí una definición totalmente nueva y me parece fascinante. Quiero saber TODO con respecto a arcaísmos y no sé por donde empezar, si alguien sabe, por favor guíenme,
> 
> Alma



Hola, Alma: Los arcaísmos son palabras que fueron muy utilizadas en épocas pasadas y cuyo empleo hoy en día es un tanto escaso. Se limita a los textos sagrados, al lenguaje jurídico y al literario. Aunque en algunas regiones rurales pueden emplearlos de manera sorprendente.

Ejemplos: *fierro*=  hierro     *agora*= ahora   *maguer*= a pesar   *aquesto*= esto  *ombrigo*= ombligo   *baltra*= vientre  *truje*= traje (del verbo traer).


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracia Kerena, voy a tomar las palabras de tu lista y observar cuáles se usan por mi región. Los que oigo muchísimo son el haiga y el muncho, no sé si el harto se clasifique como arcaísmo o no, pero también es muy común por acá. 
Muchas gracias,

Alma


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ayer mismo estaba por preguntar acerca de *mesturar* y *mestura(d)o*, porque no tengo ninguna experiencia de que se use en Buenos Aires, pero no sé si se conserva en el campo y los pueblos o en las ciudades de determinadas regiones, y a qué nivel de lenguaje estaría asociado.


----------



## piraña utria

Alma Shofner said:


> Gracia Kerena, voy a tomar las palabras de tu lista y observar cuáles se usan por mi región. Los que oigo muchísimo son el haiga y el muncho, no sé si el harto se clasifique como arcaísmo o no, pero también es muy común por acá.
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> Alma


 
Hola Alma:

Pienso que harto no. En Colombia es bastante común, escrito y hablado.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

Alma Shofner said:


> Gracia Kerena, voy a tomar las palabras de tu lista y observar cuáles se usan por mi región. Los que oigo muchísimo son el haiga y el muncho, no sé si el harto se clasifique como arcaísmo o no, pero también es muy común por acá.
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> Alma


 
Me ha sorprendido que cites *haiga* como arcaísmo ¿Puedes decirme en qué contexto se emplea o con qué significado?

Muchas gracias
Un saludo


----------



## ordira

"haiga", al parecer no está clasificado como arcaísmo, sino como barbarismo, pero también es una voz anticuada, entonces tal vez sea las dos cosas (!!)


----------



## Alma Shofner

Hola a todos y muchas gracias por sus aportaciones.

Pilarium, lo cito como arcaísmo porque no existe en las conjugaciones del verbo haber. La gente lo usa como el presente subjuntivo de haber.

Bueno en realidad yo no creo que haiga sea un arcaísmo porque se sigue usando. Se usaba mucho en el siglo 18 y todavía se usa para representar el lenguaje de las personas que no han tenido escuela. Sé que es incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero también observo que la mayoría de las personas lo prefieren al uso de haya.

haya es el presente de subjuntivo de haber, ahora que lo estoy analizando para escribirte esta respuesta encuentro (teoría) una razón más o menos lógica. el presente de haber es hay, yo creo que de ahi se genera el haiga, de hecho en un escrito del siglo XVIII usan tanto haiga como hayga. ¿Será esa la causa?

Saludos,

Alma


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pinarium, ¿Nunca has escuchado la palabra haiga? Y tú estás en España. mmmm ¿Qué podemos deducir de eso? Es que haiga sólo se usa en México? Incorrecto y todo se sigue usando y creánme MUCHISIMO.

Gracias Ordira por la clasificación/definición de la palabra. No sabía que se le llama un barbarismo. ¿Barbarismo que no es como una descomposición de la palabra? Creo que haya era haiga o hayga antes. Voy a seguir investigando. 

Yo vivo en California y aquí hay muchos hispanohablantes. La mayoría de ellos (si no todos) dicen haiga en lugar de haya. Pero no sólo aquí, yo soy de México y lo mismo en mi estado (Sonora) no puedo hablar por todos, pero como digo la mayoría usa ese barbarismo o arcaísmo (suena más bonito)

Gracias de nuevo,

Saludos

Alma


----------



## ordira

Mira, encontré esto:

La Academia Española clasifica como barbarismos: 
(a) las faltas de ortografía;
(b) las acentuaciones erróneas: _périto, méndigo_, etc.;
(c) el ceceo;
(d) las formaciones erróneas: _haiga_ por _haya_, _cuala_, etc.;
**** Relflas 16 y 17. Incluya un enlace. Martine (Mod...) 

y esto:
BARBARISMO​ Palabra agramatical porque, en un momento sincrónico determinado, no se ha formado de acuerdo con las reglas morfológicas de unal engua. Palabra no admitida por la norma. Ejemplo: *Haiga por Haya...


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, claro que lo había escuchado, pero siempre como muestra de falta de conocimiento de la lengua o de la gramática, es decir, como barbarismo. no como arcaísmo, por eso me extrañó tu interés por el término.

Aparte de un mal empleo del verbo "haber", en España, no sé si en otros países también, se conoce por "haiga" un coche lujoso. ¿Y qué tiene que ver esto con lo otro? Pues sencillamene que en los años que siguieron a la guerra civil española (en los cuarenta más o menos) la gente tosca e ignorante que se había enriquecido por mor de la guerra, tenían posibles como para comprarse un automóvil cuando muchos no tenían ni para alpargatas.
Como no entendían de coches y solo pretendían darse aires de "ricos", a la hora de elegir no eran muy exigentes, pero sí repetían "el q'haiga".
Y con el apelativo de "haiga" se quedaron los coches lujosos de entonces.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Lo de "haiga" como coche de lujo no lo había oído nunca, pero ya veo que está en el diccionario y todo. 

Lo que sí he oído es "haiga" en vez de "haya", y sí, lo dice gente que no ha estudiado...Creo que es difícil en muchos casos diferenciar arcaísmo de barbarismo desde nuestro punto de vista personal, y la RAE dice lo que le viene en gana.

Creo que tal y como funcionan las cosas se supone que tenemos que hablar español como dice la RAE, lo demás es simplemente incorrecto. Luego, la posibilidad es conseguir que lo que sea que tú hables alcance el grado de "lengua", y entonces ya es correcto todo lo que se diga en tu zona. 

En mi región creo que simplemente nos quedaremos como malhablados, pues somos pocos y en cada pueblo se habla de manera un poco diferente. 

Algo que quizás pueda ser un arcaísmo (desde el punto de vista de España), pero una palabra muy interesante, porque comentasteis que es normal en México, es "antier". Mi abuela la decía y en un pueblo en el que he vivido también la oí, pero por lo demás no la oirás hoy en día en España.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Anteayer! ¿Sí? No hace mucho que cayó en mis oídos. Todavía...

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Sí, claro que lo había escuchado, pero siempre como muestra de falta de conocimiento de la lengua o de la gramática, es decir, como barbarismo. no como arcaísmo, por eso me extrañó tu interés por el término.
> 
> Aparte de un mal empleo del verbo "haber", en España, no sé si en otros países también, se conoce por "haiga" un coche lujoso. ¿Y qué tiene que ver esto con lo otro? Pues sencillamene que en los años que siguieron a la guerra civil española (en los cuarenta más o menos) la gente tosca e ignorante que se había enriquecido por mor de la guerra, tenían posibles como para comprarse un automóvil cuando muchos no tenían ni para alpargatas.
> Como no entendían de coches y solo pretendían darse aires de "ricos", a la hora de elegir no eran muy exigentes, pero sí repetían "el q'haiga".
> Y con el apelativo de "haiga" se quedaron los coches lujosos de entonces.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola:

La de Pin es la misma versión colombiana de "haiga", es decir, pronunciada por personas con escaso nivel educativo (bueno, muchos en todo caso dado nuestra condición de país subdesarrollado).

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Obviamente yo tampoco puedo hablar por todos los mexicanos pero sí puedo asegurar, que en mis entornos, "haiga" es efectivamente muy usado en el medio rural y en personas con muy poca o nula instrucción académica.

Aquí te dejo un hilo dónde se trató esta palabra en específico.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias mirx


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina el uso de "haiga" es tan propio de sectores poco educados o de los sectores rurales, que cuando alguien dice "espero que haiga calor" automáticamente sabemos que dijo "calor" en género femenino.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No sé si haiga en algún momento haya sido considerado correcto. En caso de que así fuera, pordría decirse que es un arcaísmo (ansina en vez de así, murciégalo en vez de murciélago).

Por acá se oye, pero solamente en gente con poca instrucción.


----------



## hual

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina el uso de "haiga" es tan propio de sectores poco educados o de los sectores rurales, que cuando alguien dice "espero que *haiga* calor" automáticamente sabemos que dijo "calor" en género femenino.


 
Hola

En la Argentina, como en los otros países hipanohablantes, la forma "haiga" (= haya) pertenece al verbo "haber" y no al verbo "hacer". Por tanto, si alguien, dijera "espero que haiga calor" -que nunca he oído-, debería entenderse como "no hay calor pero espero que lo haya", lo cual me parece imposible.


----------



## aleCcowaN

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> En la Argentina, como en los otros países hipanohablantes, la forma "haiga" (= haya) pertenece al verbo "haber" y no al verbo "hacer". Por tanto, si alguien, dijera "espero que haiga calor" -que nunca he oído-, debería entenderse como "no hay calor pero espero que lo haya", lo cual me parece imposible.


De ninguna forma _"debe"_ entenderse como "no hay calor pero espero que lo haya". 

Por ejemplo:


> "Siempre que viene el tiempo fresco, o sea al medio del otonio, a mí me da la loca de pensar ideas de tipo eséntrico y esótico, como ser por egenplo que me gustaría venirme golondrina para agarrar y volar a los paíx adonde *haiga calor*, o de ser hormiga para meterme bien adentro de una cueva y comer los productos guardados en el verano o ser una bívora como las del solójico, que las tienen bien guardadas en una jaula de vidrio con calefación para que no se queden duras de frío,..."
> 
> De "Lo que me gustaría ser si no fuera lo que soy", por César Bruto, citado por Cortázar en su novela Rayuela.


El texto es una exageración del habla cateta, pero expresiones como "me da la loca", "venirme (algo)", "haiga calor (o frío)" o "duro de frío" son bastante comunes como usos populares

Entre ellos "hacer" o "haber" son dos verbos que se mezclan frecuentemente en las oraciones impersonales: "hace buen tiempo" y "hay buen tiempo" por ejemplo.

No me resulta ni veo por qué le deba resultar extraño a alguien que una persona de poca instrucción convierta en objeto concreto al calor y diga que lo hay. No es más absurdo objetivamente que una persona con 15 postgrados diciendo "hace frío" cuando en realidad "falta calor", por decirlo así. 

Son todos modos de decir. Lo que ocurre es que la gente es muy apegada a sus formas.


----------



## Mate

¿No trataba de arcaísmos este hilo? ¿No nos estamos yendo para el lado de los barbarismos?

No sé si por algún cateto, pero por la tangente ¡seguro que nos fuimos!


----------



## María Madrid

Me gustaría que alguien confirmara si estoy en lo cierto o me lo he inventado. Mi percepción es que un arcaísmo es un término caído en desuso pero correcto mientras que términos como haiga, que quizá hace siglos serían correctísimos, hoy se consideran registro bajo y por lo tanto no son aceptables. 

En España sí se oye aún haiga, igualmente por parte de personas de bajísimo nivel cultural y es una de las palabras que se usan en las imitaciones de vendedores ambulantes gitanos, por ejemplo, junto con asín, entoavía, discursión, fragoneta, etc. Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

En realidad creo que están queriendo circunscribir los arcaísmos a aquéllos exclusivamente léxicos y pertenecientes a registros elevados y conservadores, como los cultores del derecho, la literatura y la liturgia, además de los amigos de la etimología que les gusta "hablar en antiguo".

Este texto que está publicado en la Biblioteca Virtual Cervantes y que se titula "Arcaísmos léxicos en el español de Puerto Rico", expuesto en el II Congreso Internacional de Lengua Española, nos da ejemplos de su uso general y nos permite entender que es lo que se denomina arcaísmo.

El texto cita la obra titulada "El arcaísmo vulgar en el español de Puerto Rico" cuyo autor fue Manuel Álvarez Nazario, y en el que estudia unos 160 términos. Pongo a continuación algunos ejemplos de estos arcaísmos léxicos que coinciden exactamente -quizá no en frecuencia- con el habla de la ciudad de Buenos Aires:

Nómina activa: famoso (notable, estupendo), alcanzar (acercar), temblor (terremoto).
Nómina pasiva con frecuencia relativa media: rendija, cerco (cerca, cercado), chiquero (corral para cerdos), resfrío (resfriado).
Nómina pasiva con frecuencia relativa baja (se dirigen a la extinción): balconear (mirar por el balcón).

Continuando con los que pertenecen también al léxico de Buenos Aires, habla de arcaísmos propios de sociolectos bajos: desparejo (dispar), buraco (agujero), pálpito (presentimiento, corazonada), puntada (punzada); y también de los que revisten carácter de cultismo: dilatar (demorar), benefactor (bienhechor), postergar (aplazar, diferir), perdulario (perdido, vagabundo), despotricar (atacar [verbalmente] sin contemplaciones).

A continuación, palabras de los cinco grupos que el autor registra en Puerto Rico hace tres décadas y que en general no entenderíamos en Buenos Aires (hay otras muchas palabras que no solemos usar pero que entendemos).

NA: frisa (manta), boto (romo, sin filo)
NPFM: cerrero (cerril), escuchar (rebuscar)
NPFB: pundia (púa, espina, astilla), chupar (fumar)
SB: ansias (deseos de vomitar), alujar (lustrar, pulir)
C: acoquinarse (amilanarse, tener miedo), festinar (apresurar, precipitar)

Con respecto a otras forma arcaicas ¡Que haiga paz!


----------



## Lehla

Si me permiten,, :S

Yo estoy en Santander (Colombia) pero no soy de aca, y yo utilizo "canapé" en vez de "sofa", pero todos me miraron como una chiflada, entonces quisiera saber si ya es clasificado como arcaismo...

Es verdad que en Bogota he oido el "haiga", pero siempre ha sido en el campo, en personas que no han tenido buena instrucción.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Canapé* en España se ha ido dejando de usar poco a poco, como _*tresillo*_, sustituidos por el omnipresente *sofá*. El individual se sigue llamando _sillón_.


----------



## Fer BA

aleCcowaN said:


> El texto cita la obra titulada "El arcaísmo vulgar en el español de Puerto Rico" cuyo autor fue Manuel Álvarez Nazario, y en el que estudia unos 160 términos. Pongo a continuación algunos ejemplos de estos arcaísmos léxicos que coinciden exactamente -quizá no en frecuencia- con el habla de la ciudad de Buenos Aires:
> 
> Nómina activa: famoso (notable, estupendo), alcanzar (acercar), temblor (terremoto).
> Nómina pasiva con frecuencia relativa media: rendija, cerco (cerca, cercado), chiquero (corral para cerdos), resfrío (resfriado).
> Nómina pasiva con frecuencia relativa baja (se dirigen a la extinción): balconear (mirar por el balcón).
> 
> Continuando con los que pertenecen también al léxico de Buenos Aires, habla de arcaísmos propios de sociolectos bajos: desparejo (dispar), buraco (agujero), pálpito (presentimiento, corazonada), puntada (punzada); y también de los que revisten carácter de cultismo: dilatar (demorar), benefactor (bienhechor), postergar (aplazar, diferir), perdulario (perdido, vagabundo), despotricar (atacar [verbalmente] sin contemplaciones).


 
Alec,

Esto me plantea muchas dudas....en un punto siempre asocié el uso de arcaísmos con el uso de términos antiguos, y en desuso en el registro general, pero....los términos que citás aquí son términos en uso permanente en BA, y que yo sepa, jamás han caído en desuso.

¿Como determinamos que las palabras en esta lista son arcaísmos y no lo son palabras como _puerta_ o _cabeza_? 

Si dijese _vió puertas abiertas..._entiendo que no hay allí un arcaísmo, como sí lo hay si dijese _y alcándaras vacías_. Pero ¿por qué _puertas_ no es un arcaísmo y _puntada_ sí lo es?

Poca ayuda podemos esperar de la vaguedad de la RAE que dice que un arcaísmos es un _Elemento lingüístico cuya forma o significado, o ambos a la vez, *resultan anticuados en relación con un momento determinado*._

¿A quién le resulta anticuado _puntada_? debe haber otro criterio lingüístico para catalogar a un término como arcaísmo....


----------



## hual

Hola Fer BA
Me parece que lo que le falta a la definición de la RAE es: "... *y en un lugar determinado*". Bien sabemos que lo que es arcaismo en España no siempre lo es en otros países hispanohablantes, por ejemplo: _puntada, alcanzar_, etc.


----------



## Lord Delfos

El tema de los arcaísmos es algo complicado, muchas palabras no han sido escuchadas en décadas en un país, y están vivitas y coleando en otro.

Por ejemplo, Kerena citó fierro como arcaísmo de hierro. Pero en Argentina es la palabra de uso para referirse a un pedazo de metal, hierro es raramente usada.

Acá hay una lista de arcaísmos, una vez más hay palabras que sí se usan en Argentina. Y estoy seguro que en otros países pasa lo mismo.

Saludongos.


----------



## flljob

Vide en lugar de vi: la vide venir. La vi venir.

En la costa sur (Guerrero) también se usa _recordar_ en lugar de _despertar._

¿Ya recordó el niño?

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

hual said:


> Hola Fer BA
> Me parece que lo que le falta a la definición de la RAE es: "... *y en un lugar determinado*". Bien sabemos que lo que es arcaismo en España no siempre lo es en otros países hispanohablantes, por ejemplo: _puntada, alcanzar_, etc.


 
Hual:

Por supuesto que sí, pero eso a su vez trae otros interrogantes (sin contar que la idea de _panhispanicismo _queda un tanto debilitada). ¿Cómo determinamos -catalogamos- a los arcaísmos? ¿Arcaísmo en los países -o regiones- XYZ, pero no en los países -o regiones- ABC? Lo interesante de esto es que cuestiona muchas cosas que damos por sentado ¿o damos por sentadas?), entre ellas, la _centralidad_ de la lengua.

Por otro lado el criterio del texto que cita Alec parece ir más hacia una noción de términos _en vías de extinción_ que hacia lo que entendí toda mi vida como un arcaísmo. 

En ese sentido me parece que habría que distinguir entre arcaísmos como _alcándaras_ o _cras _-que son términos que se usaron antiguamente y ya no se usan en ningún lugar- y *regionalismos* como _fierro._


----------



## Ynez

Alec said:
			
		

> alcanzar (acercar), temblor (terremoto).
> rendija, cerco (cerca, cercado), chiquero (corral para cerdos)
> 
> 
> 
> desparejo (dispar), buraco (agujero), pálpito (presentimiento, corazonada), puntada (punzada);  benefactor (bienhechor), postergar (aplazar, diferir),  despotricar (atacar [verbalmente] sin contemplaciones).



Todas esas palabras son normales para mí. He quitado algunas, como lo de "famoso", porque sin más contexto no sé bien a qué se refiere en este caso concreto.


----------



## Arpin

Soy un defensor del uso de los arcaísmos. No así de los barbarismos, aunque siempre los he respetado y los utilizo, a sabiendas que están mal, dependiendo del entorno en el que me encuentre. Pero no es tema de este hilo el uso de los barbarismos.

Comparto con algunos la diferenciación de arcaísmo y barbarismo. La presencia de arcaísmos me parece un diferencial positivo con respecto a otras lenguas. Da riqueza al lenguaje, amplía el campo de sinónimos dotándoles de matices al significado, amplía nuestro nivel cultural.

He visto que algunos hacéis comentarios, con cierto tono despectivo o de ubicación social o cognitiva, a los que utilizamos los arcaísmos. Por favor, respetad a las personas que los utilizan porque, aunque no os déis cuenta, estáis aprendiendo algo nuevo. 

La riqueza de una lengua no está solamente en asimilar extranjerismos y excluir a las propias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fer BA said:


> Alec,
> 
> Esto me plantea muchas dudas....en un punto siempre asocié el uso de arcaísmos con el uso de términos antiguos, y en desuso en el registro general, pero....los términos que citás aquí son términos en uso permanente en BA, y que yo sepa, jamás han caído en desuso.
> 
> ¿Como determinamos que las palabras en esta lista son arcaísmos y no lo son palabras como _puerta_ o _cabeza_?
> 
> Si dijese _vió puertas abiertas..._entiendo que no hay allí un arcaísmo, como sí lo hay si dijese _y alcándaras vacías_. Pero ¿por qué _puertas_ no es un arcaísmo y _puntada_ sí lo es?
> 
> Poca ayuda podemos esperar de la vaguedad de la RAE que dice que un arcaísmos es un _Elemento lingüístico cuya forma o significado, o ambos a la vez, *resultan anticuados en relación con un momento determinado*._
> 
> ¿A quién le resulta anticuado _puntada_? debe haber otro criterio lingüístico para catalogar a un término como arcaísmo....





Ynez said:


> Todas esas palabras son normales para mí. He quitado algunas, como lo de "famoso", porque sin más contexto no sé bien a qué se refiere en este caso concreto.


Ofrecí el mensaje #23 hace más de un año y medio como ejemplo de que lo que un lingüista considera arcaísmo es diferente de lo que a un paisano le parece "arcaico". El artículo citado allí -sobre el cual construí el mensaje- habla de arcaísmos que no obstante son palabras patrimoniales.

Creo que todo se contestará mejor con citas bibliográficas adecuadas y aplicando metodologías conocidas o explicitadas, y no revolviendo el mismo caldero. Me parece que contestar qué es un arcaísmo es de utilidad para este foro, mientras que seguir por el camino de qué me suena arcaíco no lo es. Si me dejo guiar por el dictado de los pareceres, a mí el "tú" y el "vosotros" me suena como del tiempo de María Castaña, chozna del mítico Ñaupa, mientras que otro replicará que "vos" le provoca lo propio, con lo que terminaremos por descubrir que la bicicleta fija (estática) no es el mejor medio de transporte.


----------



## Ynez

Es que los arcaísmos siempre lo son para unos pero no para otros. Todas las palabras que se han escrito en este hilo son usadas por algunos hablantes, así que ninguna es arcaica.


----------



## Fer BA

aleCcowaN said:


> Ofrecí el mensaje #23 hace más de un año y medio como ejemplo de que lo que un lingüista considera arcaísmo es diferente de lo que a un paisano le parece "arcaico". El artículo citado allí -sobre el cual construí el mensaje- habla de arcaísmos que no obstante son palabras patrimoniales.
> 
> Creo que todo se contestará mejor con citas bibliográficas adecuadas y aplicando metodologías conocidas o explicitadas, y no revolviendo el mismo caldero. Me parece que contestar qué es un arcaísmo es de utilidad para este foro, mientras que seguir por el camino de qué me suena arcaíco no lo es. Si me dejo guiar por el dictado de los pareceres, a mí el "tú" y el "vosotros" me suena como del tiempo de María Castaña, chozna del mítico Ñaupa, mientras que otro replicará que "vos" le provoca lo propio, con lo que terminaremos por descubrir que la bicicleta fija (estática) no es el mejor medio de transporte.


 
A esto me refería. Primero, no me había dado cuenta de la antiguedad del hilo, pero como hablamos de arcaísmos.....

Completamente de acuerdo con que el _a mí me parece _no es lo que buscamos. Buscamos alguna definición un tanto más rigurosa. El texto que enviaste en el 2008 parece asimilar arcaísmo con palabra en vías de extinción. Creo que estamos de acuerdo en que son dos cosas distintas. Por eso preguntaba por alguna _metodología conocida o explicitada _como señalás. ¿Vos me podés indicar alguna?

Siguiendo lo que dice Ynez (con lo que acuerdo) la lista de arcaísmos podría tender a cero. 

Por otro lado Arpin señala que sí usa arcaísmos y nuevamente, quisiera entender que se entiende por un arcaísmo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fer BA said:


> Por otro lado Arpin señala que sí usa arcaísmos y nuevamente, quisiera entender que se entiende por un arcaísmo.


Hay por allí, en este mentidero sigloventiúnico que llamamos Internet, un artículo que dice que un arcaísmo es un vocablo que usado ampliamente hasta, cuando mucho, el siglo XVIII, se ha dejado de usar en el área de referencia. En el DRAE figura con el rótulo "ant.". Para mí un arcaísmo es la palabra "maguer" y coincido con el diccionario que sólo ciertos usos de "do" son un arcaísmo (como la descripción de los altos patagones y sus ranchos de cuero, el que "punenlo en dos palos contra la parte de do viene el viento" que creo que era de la época de Magallanes). 

El tema es que en general ciertos vocablos se han dejado de usar en ciertas áreas y no en otras, por lo que los "arcaísmos" si los hay, son relativos y puede discutirse si se trata de un empeño de un área en sostener una palabra inútil o de un empobrecimiento de la otra región. Y es así como llegamos a que desde cierta "óptica" anteojos resulta ser un arcaísmo y gafas es "la" palabra moderna, útil y vigente.

Yo creo que el término "arcaísmo" está abusado dentro de este negocio que es la lengua, simplemente porque el idioma americano estuvo en contacto permanente con otras lenguas a las que tuvo que superponerse y de las cuáles incorporó vocabulario, pronunciación y hasta lógicas enunciativas, por lo que se volvió más conservador -por la baja velocidad de circulación de la información, en defensa de su propia integridad y para referencia del millar de hablas con las que amenazaba pidginizar-. Desde la óptica de quienes propugnan que el castellano de la meseta central ibérica es "EL" español por antonomasia, entre el 88 y el 95% de los hablantes utilizamos "muchos arcaísmos".

Por fortuna los hablantes de todo el orbe hispano nos entendemos bien a fuer de tener mucho más de lenguaraces que de lingüistas.


----------



## Ynez

> Desde la óptica de quienes propugnan que el castellano de la meseta central ibérica es "EL" español por antonomasia, entre el 88 y el 95% de los hablantes utilizamos "muchos arcaísmos".




Alec, ya te he dicho que las palabras consideradas arcaísmos en tu primer mensaje son palabras normales para mí, así que no sé qué has querido decir con tu último comentario.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ynez said:


> Alec, ya te he dicho que las palabras consideradas arcaísmos en tu primer mensaje son palabras normales para mí, así que no sé qué has querido decir con tu último comentario.


Exactamente lo de dice la propia frase que citaste (que es lo que hay que esperar que signifiquen las frases). Busca las opiniones y posturas de Amado Alonso o de Vicente Zamora, por ejemplo, en comparación con lo que dice Lope Blanch (hay al menos un artículo de él en Cervantes Virtual sobre este tema, aunque debemos recordar que Internet, bibliográficamente, es como lo que quedó de la Biblioteca de Alejandría quemada, requemada y recontraquemada).

En definitiva, me parece que el término "arcaísmo" cuando es aplicado en un sentido estricto (como en "maguer") no produce discusiones pero tampoco se recurre mucho a él. Es más común que el termino se utilice en sentido relativo, ya sea geográficamente (términos que dejaron de usarse en España pero que continúan siendo usados en México) o "estamentalmente" (términos que los hablantes cultos y semi-cultivados reconocen pero que no utilizan). En el extremo opuesto, se utiliza el término "arcaísmo" o más solapadamente los adjetivos "arcaico" y "arcaizante" para tratar de calificar vertientes completas del habla con fines no siempre muy claros -o muy santos-, como cuando se refiere al uso americano del pretérito compuesto como "arcaico", cuando son en realidad usos diferentes. 

Quien quiera encontrar vocablos considerados arcaicos en el DRAE, puede seguir cada enlace en esta búsqueda.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Arcaísmo_ supone _actualización_ de una palabra, el uso de una palabra "muerta". En el momento en que se utilliza pasa a ser un arcaísmo, antes es sólo una palabra que tuvo diacrónicamente su nacimiento y su muerte. En este sentido podemos decir que un arcaísmo es algo que pertenece a la estilística o a la retórica y tiene sus motivaciones en la literatura.
Otra cosa son las palabras que murieron en el español estándar, pero nunca lo han hecho en ciertas zonas. Esas palabras sólo son arcaísmos desd el punto de vista de la lengua estándar o mayoritaria, aunque, al estar refugiados en zonas generalmente rurales, se suelen llamar vulgarismos o ruralismos.
Pero además en América amplias zonas han conservado en uso continuo formas que en otras zonas de la lengua se dejaron de usar hace más o menos tiempo. Con lo que serían arcaísmos desde el punto de vista de estos últimos hablantes.
Yo a los llamados arcaísmos de gran extensión (denominados desde el punto de vista de quienes dejeron de usar esa palabra o giro), los llamaría variantes de la lengua (con sus diacronías particulares). Las palabras que sobreviven en idiolectos y dialectos las llamaría supervivencias lingüìsticas y dejaría arcaismo para el uso literario de las palabras en desuso.
También desde el punto de vista diacrónico habría que distinguir entre medievalismos (antes de 1499), clasicismos (1500-1700), y a partir de aquí ya podemos hablar de lengua moderna y de palabras en desuso y no de arcaísmos.
Por otro lado habrá que *separar* los arcaísmos _léxicos_ de los arcaísmos _morfosintácticos_, de los que hay _sobrados ejemplos_ en todas las categorías que analizamos: *arcaísmos, supervivencias y variantes*.


----------



## Ynez

¡No sabía que se podía hacer ese tipo de búsqueda! Hoy es muy tarde, pero mañana miraré despacio, a ver qué hay.


Esta mañana o tarde fui a ver la definición de una de las palabras en el DRAE:

buraco.
1. m. vulg. agujero (‖ abertura).


Para la próxima edición ya no es vulgar:

buraco.
1. m. p. us. agujero (‖ abertura).

www.rae.es


----------



## Fer BA

Xiao,

la diferenciación entre *arcaísmos, supervivencias y variantes *junto a las *palabras en desuso, *me parece clarísima y resume en gran parte lo que veníamos diciendo.


----------



## Ynez

No sé si son arcaicas o qué son. Para mí la segunda es más arcaica, pero las dos entrarían en la misma categoría. En el DRAE aparecen clasificadas de forma distinta.


asín.
(De así, con la n de otras partículas).
1. adv. m. *vulg.* así.

ansina.
(De ansí).
1. adv. m. *desus.* así. *U. c. rur.*

www.rae.es

Veo que lo de _.vulg_ se usa sobre todo con palabrotas y términos sexuales. La primera todavía se usa por mi zona un poco; hay personas mayores que la usan.


----------



## jmnjmn

Normalmente, quien dice "haiga" por haya, dice "suelgo" por suelo (de soler), "andara" por anduviera, "convenzco" por "convenzo" y termina la segunda persona del singular del préterito perfecto simple en en "-s" ("vinistes", "fuistes", "caístes").  
No quiero decir que se den todos esos barbarismos en un mismo hablante, pero sí alguno de ellos (normalmente más de uno), y denota claramente su nivel de concimiento de la lengua (que no su nivel cultural; que en mi pueblo hay analfabetos que me dan sopas con ondas en lo que a cultura se refiere).


----------



## Ynez

Yo no creo que sea así, jmnjmn. Hay cosas que se dicen en una zona y no en otra. En este foro he aprendido que "haiga" es perfectamente correcta en algún país.


----------



## Bostru

Ynez said:


> Algo que quizás pueda ser un arcaísmo (desde el punto de vista de España), pero una palabra muy interesante, porque comentasteis que es normal en México, es "antier". Mi abuela la decía y en un pueblo en el que he vivido también la oí, pero por lo demás no la oirás hoy en día en España.


 
En Costa Rica se dice casi exclusivamente _antier_, es mucho menos usado _anteayer_.

Con respecto a _haiga_, pues es el mismo caso que en los demás países creo, lo usan personas con escasa o nula formación, y es muy mal visto su uso, no son muy tolerantes con esa forma aquí.


----------



## jmnjmn

Ynez said:


> Yo no creo que sea así, jmnjmn. Hay cosas que se dicen en una zona y no en otra. En este foro he aprendido que "haiga" es perfectamente correcta en algún país.



¿Cómo? 
No es "perfectamente correcta" en ningún país. Es "perfectamente barbarismo" en todos los países.

Te están diciendo "en todos los países" que lo usan hablantes cuyo nivel no es elevado, precisamente.

Para muestra el último post. Si repasas el hilo, verás que no es correcto en ningún caso. 

P.D.: De todas maneras, mi post era en tono de broma (una excusa para mentar otros barbarismos).


----------



## Ynez

En República Dominicana "haiga" es correcta.

Bostru, a mí me da pena que en España se haya perdido casi completamente el uso de "antier". Me parece que es mucho más bonita que las opciones que ahora están en uso (_anteayer/antes de ayer_).


----------



## Bostru

A mí también me gusta más _antier_, pero así es la vida, en otros países tienen usos que yo prefiero antes que los de CR. Como _allí_, que se usa en mucho menor medida que _ahí_, muy a mí pesar; o _buró_ con el sentido de _mesita de noche_, que aquí la gente ni la conoce y yo la considero mejor que la forma parafraseada de tres palabras.


----------



## Fer BA

jmnjmn said:


> ¿Cómo?
> No es "perfectamente correcta" en ningún país. Es "perfectamente barbarismo" en todos los países.
> 
> Te están diciendo "en todos los países" que lo usan hablantes cuyo nivel no es elevado, precisamente.
> 
> Para muestra el último post. Si repasas el hilo, verás que no es correcto en ningún caso.
> 
> P.D.: De todas maneras, mi post era en tono de broma (una excusa para mentar otros barbarismos).


 
jmnjmn:

Coincido con Ynez, justamente hemos estado discutiendo que el uso del término arcaísmo es bastante equívoco ya que pone como arcaicos usos vigentes en amplias zonas de distintas áreas, por favor, fijate en el último mensaje de Xiao.

Terminar la segunda persona del pret.perf. en -s es algo sumamente usual y por lo tanto correcto (a ver si vamos a aceptar que la corrección de una *forma* es algo que alguien tiene autoridad para dictaminar, otra cosa es con la *estructura* como en el caso del leísmo), pero ya que se estila, la RAE señala:

*b)*_Para el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo, se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (volvistes). Pese a ser esta la forma etimológica (lat. volvistis, español clásico volvistes), aun en regiones plenamente voseantes se prefiere en este tiempo el uso de la forma de segunda persona del singular (volviste), debido a las connotaciones vulgares que tienen las formas singulares del pretérito con -s (tú vinistes). En la zona andina venezolana y en Colombia aparecen variantes en las que se ha perdido la primera -s- de la terminación, si bien se conserva la -s final: volates, perdites, servites, en lugar de volaste, perdiste, serviste._

Y con el tema del haiga, en fin, es tan usado en América y tiene tantos ejemplos literarios del área rural, que creo que deberíamos dejar de darle vueltas. Ya que estamos, cuando dices _elevado ¿_te refieres a alguna cuestión de altura? porque en la zona andina que es elevadísima se usa mucho  ¿o te nos has puesto místico?


----------



## Ynez

Lo que a mí me parece impresionante con respecto a la palabra *haiga* es la definición del DRAE:

haiga.
1. m. coloq. p. us. Automóvil muy grande y ostentoso. U. m. en sent. irón.

www.rae.es


Eso es todo lo que se les ocurre.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Así llamábamos, cuando yo era niño, a los grandes coches americanos que desembarcaban en Vigo de los trasatlánticos.


----------



## Ynez

Ya he leído la historia, Xiao. Yo ese significado de "haiga" no lo conocía en absoluto. En la clasificación además aparece "U. m. en sent. irón." (Uso mayoritario en sentido irónico). 


A mí no me parece nada serio todo este asunto.


----------



## Fer BA

¿Será que ese articulo lo escribió Gila?

(Esto no revela mi edad....)


----------



## Ynez

Fer BA said:


> ¿Será que ese articulo lo escribió Gila?



Me parece una posible explicación.


----------



## swift

Bostru said:


> o _buró_ con el sentido de _mesita de noche_, que aquí la gente ni la conoce y yo la considero mejor que la forma parafraseada de tres palabras.


Se conoce pero no se usa. Los programas de televisión mexicanos han permitido que los costarricenses se familiaricen con voces como _buró_. Los que vieron _Cándido_ por lo menos, sin olvidar algunas canciones (como _25 rosas_).


----------



## Bostru

swift said:


> Se conoce pero no se usa. Los programas de televisión mexicanos han permitido que los costarricenses se familiaricen con voces como _buró_. Los que vieron _Cándido_ por lo menos, sin olvidar algunas canciones (como _25 rosas_).


 
¡Qué dicha que al menos si se está dando a conocer! Ojalá que siga así, porque la mayoría de las personas no la conoce, hasta hay quienes creen que es de otro idioma. Algunos me han dicho su significado de 'órgano colegiado de direcció', pero son realmente pocos los que la conocen como 'mesita de noche'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi tierra llamamos así a los escritorios que se cierran con tapa o con persiana y tienen cerradura. Tienen cajones por fuera, formando el cuerpo y una pequeña biblioteca de uno o dos estantes rematándolo. Los de tapa tienen un apoyo que se aloja el el cuerpo pero que se puede extraer pra apoyar la tapa que aumenta mucho la superficvie de mesa. Los de cremallera tienen menos espacio de mesa. En la pare interior tiene conmpartimentos y cajoncitos (y a veces cajones secretos) para documentos y recado de escribir.


----------



## jmnjmn

Ynez said:


> En República Dominicana "haiga" es correcta.



Te importaría explicame por qué es correcta en la Rep. Dominicana y en el resto del mundo no.


----------



## Bostru

jmnjmn said:


> Te importaría explicame por qué es correcta en la Rep. Dominicana y en el resto del mundo no.


 
A mí también me gustaría mucho saber la razón.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El el siglo XV y XVI a una serie de reordenaciones por analogía con los verbos en -ngo, de una serie de presentes de sunjuntivo que pasan a tener una /g/ analógica: medieval oya > moderno oiga; med. caya > mod. caiga; med. trayo > mod. traygo. En esa época el verbo haber estaba ya en esa situación, haya (de hajat o de habyat). Pero en esta forma no triunfó la analogía porque estaría ya muy avanzado el proceso de construcción de los tiempos compuestos de la con jugación en los que se usa como auxiliar.
Pero en el primer siglo de la colonia gente sin nivel normativode lengua llevaron para América esta forma analógica que allí subsiste (como en España en gente mayor de zona rural o urbano no bien alfabetizada, sin competencia en la norma). En los lugares de América en que subsiste habría que estudiar su uso diastrático y los niveles de lengua que lo admiten y su posibilidad de ser rasgo dialectal.
Por tanto es una supervivencia anormativa (van todas muriendo con el acceso cada vez mayor de los ciudadanos a la norma) allí donde sobreviva. El nivel de permisibilidad normativa en esos lugares es un hecho de sociolingüística.


----------



## Fer BA

Jmnjmn:



jmnjmn said:


> Te importaría explicame por qué es correcta en la Rep. Dominicana y en el resto del mundo no.


 
Si bien le has pedido a Ynez la explicación, ya que yo sostuve el tema y pedí que dejaramos de darle vuelta al asunto, pongo mi contestación aquí:

1 - creo que todo el asunto pasa por el entendimiento de lo que queremos decir con _corrección_ y más claramente aún, quien se atribuye la prerogativa de decidir qué es correcto y qué no lo es.

2 - en ese mismo sentido estamos cuestionando el uso del término _arcaísmo_ y en este punto cito una parte y te remito al mensaje #39 de Xiao en este mismo hilo



XiaoRoel said:


> _A_
> Otra cosa son las palabras que murieron en el español estándar, pero nunca lo han hecho en ciertas zonas. Esas palabras sólo son arcaísmos desd el punto de vista de la lengua estándar o mayoritaria, aunque, al estar refugiados en zonas generalmente rurales, se suelen llamar vulgarismos o ruralismos.
> Pero además en América amplias zonas han conservado en uso continuo formas que en otras zonas de la lengua se dejaron de usar hace más o menos tiempo. Con lo que serían arcaísmos desde el punto de vista de estos últimos hablantes.


 
3 - estamos de acuerdo en que en amplias zonas de América se usa el término _haiga_, especialmente en zonas rurales y que está claramente registrado en la literatura latinoamericana.

4 - teniendo en cuenta estos criterios, deberíamos llamar supervivencia lingüística al uso de _haiga_. 

Ahora bien, vos no señalás que esto sea un *arcaísmo*, sino un *barbarismo* (y estamos completamente de acuerdo en que quienes lo usan, en tu pueblo y en el mío, nos pueden dar _sopas con ondas en lo que a cultura se refiere_). Ahí se empieza a mezclar el tema, ya que no veníamos hablando de barbarismos, sino de arcaísmos. Con lo cual introducís el asunto de la corrección/incorrección.

Por lo pronto, yo creo que o es una supervivencia lingüística (_arcaísmo_) o es una variante del uso (como en mi pueblo decimos _querés_, en el de al lado _querís_, un poco más allá _querí _y en el tuyo _quereis_, todas *formas* no cuestionadas; o aquí decimos _quisiste_, un tanto más al norte _quisistes_ y allí dicen _quisisteis_). Es en ese sentido que tomo el uso del _haiga_. 

Cuando era joven (y arrogante e ignorante de tantas cosas que ahora conozco) e iba al campo, se me daba por corregir estas cosas y la mayor parte de las veces recibía por respuesta la pregunta por el porqué: "si caer es caiga, traer es traiga.... pos, haber es haiga...". 

No estamos hablando de destruir la lógica interna de la lengua, como sucede con el leísmo, ni de empezar a llamar al automóvil, _vuaturé _o al ordenador portable, _noutbuc. _Estamos hablando de un uso extendido de una forma de conjugación que no merece ni mayor ni menor respeto que la serie _quereis, querés, querís, querí._

Entiendo que el DPD dice algo de todo esto (los resaltados en rojo son míos):

También es propio del habla *popular* el uso de _habemos_ con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’ (→ 4.1). Solo es normal hoy en la lengua *culta* el uso de _habemos_ en el caso de la locución coloquial _habérselas_ con alguien o algo (→ 5c). Asimismo, *hoy son ajenas a la norma culta* las formas de presente de subjuntivo _haiga, __haigas,_ etc., en lugar de _haya, hayas,_ etc.: 

Y creo que aquí radica gran parte de la cuestion: yo, personalmente, cada vez que se plantea la disyuntiva popular/culto me encuentro siempre del lado de lo popular.

Un gran abrazo y espero haberme explicado.


----------



## Arpin

Fer Ba, para mí te has explicado perfectamente. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. 

En una contestación de este hilo dije que era un defensor del los arcaísmos. Me enriquecen en cuanto persona y me enorgullezco de la variedad de nuestro idioma. Alguien preguntaba qué era arcaísmo para mí. Eso es relativo. Depende de donde estés. Para mí es arcaísmo cuando me llaman la "atención" sobre el uso de ciertas palabras en ciertos entornos. En otros entornos me dicen que soy un "pijo"
También dije que, a veces, utilizaba barbarismos. Y no me arrepiento y los sigo utilizando porque al público al que me dirijo me van a entender mejor.

Soy defensor de la adquisición de conocimientos, independientes del origen, y poder tener un conocimiento global mayor y poder mimetizarme con el entorno. Por eso soy defensor de los arcaísmos. Una frase típica

_Ca'ora nos dizan que semos curtos..............
_
Seguro que lo entendéis. Saludos a todos


----------



## hual

> Te importaría explicame por qué es correcta en la Rep. Dominicana y en el resto del mundo no.





> A mí también me gustaría mucho saber la razón.


A la espera de que Ynez nos responda, me permito decir que si en todos los estratos sociales dominicanos se dice "haiga", en otras palabras, si en República Dominicana "haiga" nunca alterna (en ningún registro discursivo) con "haya", debemos aceptarla, mal que nos pese, como correcta. Ahora bien, cabe que nos preguntemos entonces qué sucede si, por el contrario, se usa algunas veces "haiga" y otras, "haya". ¿Esta última es considerada *in*correcta?


----------



## Ynez

Es correcta porque he leído a un chico de la República Dominicana en este foro (no encuentro su post, si alguien sabe buscar por país...era uno de los temas de le/les, creo) decir que es correcta.   


No estoy segura de que esto sea así. Fue mi impresión.  Si tuviéramos suerte y viniera algún dominicano a explicarlo...


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Me temo que si no nos esforzamos por volver al tema que dio origen a este hilo el mismo deberá ser cerrado pero esta vez de manera definitiva. 

Es un favor lo que les estamos pidiendo. 

Gracias.


----------



## Lehla

Bostru said:


> En Costa Rica se dice casi exclusivamente _antier_, es mucho menos usado _anteayer_.
> 
> En verdad, yo creo que (al menos aqui, Santander, Colombia) se usa mas antier, porque es mucho más rápido de decir, en vez de anteayer. En general, las personas se enredan muy fácilmente tratando de usar palabras "cultas", por eso las acortan, y poco a poco una de las dos formas de decir una sola cosa se va dejando en desuso.
> 
> Ej:
> Canapé y Sofá. Hoy en día, si llego a decir canapé, nadie me entiende AQUI, sin embargo, digo sofá y todos saben de qué hablo, aún si todos consideramos que canapé no es un arcaísmo en todos lados.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que a estas alturas del hilo no molestará que pregunte por "*azanoria*". Así llamaba a las zanahorias una señora muy mayor que procedía de Valladolid (España). De nadie más he vuelto a oír esa palabra por aquí. Pero está recogida en el DRAE.
¿Sería posible conocer si se trata de un arcaísmo o si el término sigue en uso por esa zona de Castilla, o por algún otro lugar donde se conozca?

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

Puede que azanoria venga de una hispanización de la palabra árabe con el artículo árabe, al, en la que que la *l* final del artículo y la *s* inicial del original árabe _*safunnárya _se asimilasen en_ ss > s _y de_ asafunnárya _viniese la forma_ azanoria _(con crasis de_ aho _en_ o), como zanahoria de la forma sin artículo.
_Es un hecho de diacronía. Una forma árabe que pasa con y sin artículo produciendo un doblete, uno de ellos en la lengua estándar y otro refugiado en zonas dialectales en idiolectos rurales por lo general. No sería un arcaísmo sino una evolución divergente. Sincrónicamente hablando es un dialectalismo de uso rural.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Puede que azanoria venga de una hispanización de la palabra árabe con el artículo árabe, al, en la que que la *l* final del artículo y la *s* inicial del original árabe _*safunnárya _se asimilasen en_ ss > s _y de_ asafunnárya _viniese la forma_ azanoria _(con crasis de_ aho _en_ o), como zanahoria de la forma sin artículo._
> Es un hecho de diacronía. Una forma árabe que pasa con y sin artículo produciendo un doblete, uno de ellos en la lengua estándar y otro refugiado en zonas dialectales en idiolectos rurales por lo general. No sería un arcaísmo sino una evolución divergente. Sincrónicamente hablando es un dialectalismo de uso rural.


 
Hay que ver lo intrincados que son los caminos de las palabras. Gracias, Xiao, por tu explicación.


----------



## Fer BA

El _Corominas_ lista _arveja_ y _alverja_ en el mismo artículo y entrando al mismo tiempo en la lengua, ambas provenientes de _ervilia_. ¿Alverja es usado hoy en día en España? ¿es una forma dialectal? Era el modo en que lo decía mi abuela (catalana).


----------



## XiaoRoel

El caso del paso de *r > l*, o dicho de manera más científica, la _neutralización_ de* l/r* en final de sílaba o de palabra (*l/r* _implosivas_), es característico de hablas de Extremadura, Andalucía, Toledo, Murcia y Canarias y muy extendido por el Caribe (Panamá, Venezuela, Antillas), costas de Colombia, centro de Chile y Neuquén en la Argentina. 

Tiene precedentes mozárabes de Toledo (ss. XII-XIII) y andaluces muy abundantes entre los ss. XIV y XVI. En 1600 se considera este rasgo como uno de los puntos de diferenciación entre castellano y andaluz.
El rasgo pasa muy pronto a América (ejemplos desde 1511). Llegó a haberlo en México, pero la fuerza de la norma de la capital mexicana, lo desplazó. Sobrevive sobre todo en zonas costeras, muy relacionadas con el español de Sevilla y Andalucía en general durante toda la historia colonia. Los estudios demográficos históricos no dejan lugar a duda sobre la primacía numérica de los andaluces en los primeros tiempos de la colonia.


----------



## Bostru

Arpin said:


> Fer Ba, para mí te has explicado perfectamente. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> En una contestación de este hilo dije que era un defensor del los arcaísmos. Me enriquecen en cuanto persona y me enorgullezco de la variedad de nuestro idioma. Alguien preguntaba qué era arcaísmo para mí. Eso es relativo. Depende de donde estés. Para mí es arcaísmo cuando me llaman la "atención" sobre el uso de ciertas palabras en ciertos entornos. En otros entornos me dicen que soy un "pijo"
> También dije que, a veces, utilizaba barbarismos. Y no me arrepiento y los sigo utilizando porque al público al que me dirijo me van a entender mejor.
> 
> Soy defensor de la adquisición de conocimientos, independientes del origen, y poder tener un conocimiento global mayor y poder mimetizarme con el entorno. Por eso soy defensor de los arcaísmos. Una frase típica
> 
> _Ca'ora nos dizan que semos curtos.............._
> 
> Seguro que lo entendéis. Saludos a todos


 
Colaborando con los arcaísmo, en mi país solemos decir mucho *'dicha'* en situaciones en las que otros hispanohablantes no lo hacen.
Ejemplos:

- ¿Y vos como estás?
- Bien por dicha.

- Por dicha ya salí a vacaciones.

- ¡Qué dicha que no te enfermaste!

Cosa que hasta donde tengo entendido, fue de uso común antiguamente, pero no sobrevivió en ningún lugar excepto en Costa Rica. Supongo que ha de sonar exótico a oído extranjero. Yo creo que todos tenemos nuestros dinosaurios lingüísticos, y eso de conservar usos antiquísimos e incorporar nuevos dada la ventaja geográfica del Español, es algo que le da un gran valor agregado a nuestra lengua.


----------



## Ynez

Bostru said:


> - ¿Y vos como estás?
> - Bien por dicha.
> 
> - Por dicha ya salí a vacaciones.
> 
> - ¡Qué dicha que no te enfermaste!



Muy interesante, Bostru.  La primera es la que más me costaría entender; las otras dos las entendería bien, aunque aquí no se digan. Por si te interesa, aparece en el diccionario ese significado de "suerte", y en más de una acepción:

*dicha*1.
(Del lat. dicta, cosas dichas, pl. n. de dictum, con el sentido de fatum, suerte, destino, en lenguaje vulgar, según la creencia pagana de que la suerte individual se debía a las palabras pronunciadas por los dioses al nacer el niño).
1. f. felicidad.
2. f. *Suerte feliz*. Felipe es hombre de dicha.
3. f. Cineg. Ladrido de un perro en persecución de una res.
*a, o por, ~.*
*1. locs. advs. Por suerte, por ventura, por casualidad.*

www.rae.es


----------



## Bostru

Ynez said:


> Muy interesante, Bostru.  La primera es la que más me costaría entender


 
Viene siendo la última acepción que vos posteaste:

*1. locs. advs. Por suerte, por ventura, por casualidad.*

Es un equivalente a decir 'Bien, gracias a Dios' o cualquiera parecida.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En locuciones adverbiales es muy común, dado su abundante uso en el habla oral, que los adjetivos o adjetivos que con la preposicón las forman, especialicen una u otra palabra en un uso catacrético. Yo a este uso de dicha no lo llamaría arcaísmo, sino una especialización semántica dialectal. A lo que parece costarricense, pero habría que saber hasta donde llega la isoglosa.
*Dicha* es un sustantivo usado y entendido en toda el área del español, aunque, en España al menos, en franca decadencia (no así el adjetivo *dichoso*, especialmente en su sentido _peyorativo_). Por ello no hay arcaísmo (de hecho aunque raramente se puede leer la locución adverbial en más zonas, aunque no como catacresis, que sería el caso de Costa Rica).


----------



## Bostru

XiaoRoel said:


> En locuciones adverbiales es muy común, dado su abundante uso en el habla oral, que los adjetivos o adjetivos que con la preposicón las forman, especialicen una u otra palabra en un uso catacrético. Yo a este uso de dicha no lo llamaría arcaísmo, sino una especialización semántica dialectal. A lo que parece peruana, pero habría que saber hasta donde llega la isoglosa.
> *Dicha* es un sustantivo usado y entendido en toda el área del español, aunque, en España al menos, en franca decadencia (no así el adjetivo *dichoso*, especialmente en su sentido _peyorativo_). Por ello no hay arcaísmo (de hecho aunque raramente se puede leer la locución adverbial en más zonas, aunque no como catacresis, que sería el caso de Perú y quizás de todo o gran parte del virreinato).


 
Aquí el uso de 'dicha', según los ejemplos que sité anteriormente, se lo estudia como proveniente de los españoles, pero caído hoy en desuso en toda América y Europa con excepción de Costa Rica y quizá alguno que otro pequeño poblado de otros países (de donde hasta mi saber no hay registro).
A eso me refería con arcaísmo, aunque más bien es algo así como un _uso arcaico_, con respecto a la gran mayoría de los territorios hipanohablantes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya corregí. Se me había metido en la cabeza Perú, cuando estaba claro que era Costa Rica. Un _lapsus mentis_ por el que pido disculpas.


----------



## Ynez

De books.google.es:


Lope de Vega, Pedro Estala - 1792 - 258 páginas
O tú Don Lope , si *por dicha* agora Por los mares Antárticas navegas, O surto en 
tierra quando al puerto llegas. Preguntas á la aurora, Qué nuevas trae de la ...



Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra - 1802
to comenzó a llorar tan amargamente, que don Quijote, mohino y colérico, ... *por 
dicha* vas caminando á pie y descalzo por las montañas ...


----------



## Bostru

¡Has iluminado el hilo Ynez! Pues confirmado su uso en España, hoy arcaico en todo lugar menos en CR.


----------



## Fer BA

Bostru:

¿Y desdicha? Aquí (BA) tiene un uso similar al de la mala suerte. De infelicidad cuando uno refiere a una persona, pero el _¡qué desdicha!_ que se eschuba hasta hace unos treinta años, era lo mismo que decir _¡que mala suerte!_


----------



## swift

Hola:

No puedo decir que he leído todo el hilo. Y me pregunto si no se estará convirtiendo en una lista de palabras. Sea como fuere, hay otra palabra que se me ha venido a la mente después de leer la _desdicha_ citada por Fer: _cuita_. Aparte de las traducciones de textos clásicos, tragedias sobre todo, como _Edipo Rey_, no creo que nadie use "cuita" en el habla cotidiana con el sentido de _desgracia_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## aleCcowaN

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> No puedo decir que he leído todo el hilo. Y me pregunto si no se estará convirtiendo en una lista de palabras. Sea como fuere, hay otra palabra que se me ha venido a la mente después de leer la _desdicha_ citada por Fer: _cuita_. Aparte de las traducciones de textos clásicos, tragedias sobre todo, como _Edipo Rey_, no creo que nadie use "cuita" en el habla cotidiana con el sentido de _desgracia_.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


"Me estuvo contando sus cuitas" es una frase común acá. En general equivale a "problemas y preocupaciones personales, que puede incluir las ansias y expectativas que sólo se confían con reserva". No creo que la usen hoy los adolescentes de las ciudades, pero lejos está de ser un arcaísmo acá.


----------



## Bostru

Aquí cuita significa excremento de pájaro. Para mí es bastante extraño y hasta y poco incómodo leerlo en textos clásicos con otra acepción.


----------



## Arpin

Por entretenimiento y estudio, actualmente estoy leyendo y "transcribiendo" documentos y libros del siglo XVII. Estoy con manuscritos y libros de imprenta. 

No os podéis imaginar la diferencia con el castellano actual a la hora de entenderlo.

Lo que más me choca son varios puntos:

1.- Principalmente las faltas de ortografía, tanto en manuscritos como en libros de imprenta. Aparentemente una palabra actual, que se escribe con "b" antes la escribían con "v", y viceversa.
2.- El uso de la letra ç, tanto para el sonido "s" como "z".
3.- Las palabras que empezaban por i usaban principalmente la y griega "y", yglessia, yncombiniente,.
4.- Arcaísmos: realmente no hay muchas palabras extrañas o desconocidas. Entre ellas puedo destacar cargos, o herramientas, principalmente.
5.- Lo que sí es curioso es el sentido o significado de las palabras. Por ejemplo, grave la utilizan a menudo en el sentido de importante (que es como viene en el RAE), pero para mí grave es algo negativo o malo. Otra palabra es çelo, también la usaban a menudo
6.- Uso masivo de los pronombres unidos al verbo

Os pongo una frasecita tal cual 

_*Embióme el Padre Comissario con dos frailes mossos y no compuestos que me notificasen el Auto, que remitto con ésta a V. Magestad, mandándome con tanto imperio como si fuera el Tribunal Supremo de ynquisiçión.*_

Para mí son todas palabras conocidas, pero puestas así ......, a veces se hace complicado entenderlo

Otra de las facetas del estudio que estoy realizando es leerme libros escritos en francés y, o sorprendente, se entiende a las mil maravillas.


----------



## tudofixe

¿Hay algún diccionario de arcaismos?


----------



## mhp

No sé si te sirve, pero el diccionario de la RAE contiene unas 10.000 palabras con ámbito cronológico (anticuadas, desusadas, y poco usadas). Se pueden ver todas en una lista en la edición de cedé.


----------



## tudofixe

Voy a revisarlo. Gracias mhp.


----------



## Serafín33

Siempre he hallado a los arcaísmos fascinantes. Me acuerdo haber leído que "dizque" es un arcaísmo muy en uso en El Salvador, aunque según parece la propia RAE no reconoce la palabra como arcaísmo...

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=dizque


Arpin said:


> Lo que más me choca son varios puntos:
> 
> 1.- Principalmente las faltas de ortografía, tanto en manuscritos como en libros de imprenta. Aparentemente una palabra actual, que se escribe con "b" antes la escribían con "v", y viceversa.


Bueno, la decisión de escribir un sonido /b/ con <b> or <v> ha sido tradicionalmente algo arbitrario... Hasta por los últimos tiempos se ha optado por referirse a la etimología del latín, de manera que si el sonido era /w/ en latín se escribe con <v>, y si el sonido era /b/, se escribe con <b>.

Entonces:
Latín vacca (pronunciado /wak:a/) -> "vaca"
Latín scribere -> "escribir"

Sin embargo en el español que puedes encontrar en el manuscrito de Per Abbat de El Mio Cid (escrito "El Myo Çid" ), la pronunciación del español se seguía más fielmente. Por lo que "hubo" aparece como <ouo>, por ejemplo.


> 2.- El uso de la letra ç, tanto para el sonido "s" como "z".


Esto se deriva del inventario de sonidos que antes tenía el español. Originalmente el sonido "s" era dos sonidos diferentes: uno como la "s" de hoy en día y otro como la "z" del inglés (y sólo se diferenciaban en medio de dos vocales, como la r y la rr de hoy en día, escritos "ss" y "s" respectivamente); e igual con el sonido de la "z" de hoy en día: originalmente tenía a veces el sonido "ts" como en "tsunami" (y este es el sonido que se escribía "ç"), y a veces tenía el sonido "dz" leído como en inglés (escrito como "z").

En pocas palabras, lo que pasa es que los sonidos del español han ido evolucionando curiosamente hacia la reducción de tales. No son errores de ortografía, simplemente representan diferentes sonidos, que hoy en dían ya no se encuentran por ningún lado.



> 6.- Uso masivo de los pronombres unidos al verbo


La gramática del español también ha ido evolucionando. No estoy seguro de cómo funcionaba en el español del siglo XVII, pero sé que en el del siglo XIV el idioma tenía la restricción de no poder iniciar una frase con un pronombre átono. De manera que escribir "me envió el Padre Comisario" al inicio de una oración o cláusula relativa solía ser gramaticalmente incorrecto, aunque nos cueste creerlo, porque es tan común en estos tiempos.


----------



## Bostru

Fer BA said:


> Bostru:
> 
> ¿Y desdicha? Aquí (BA) tiene un uso similar al de la mala suerte. De infelicidad cuando uno refiere a una persona, pero el _¡qué desdicha!_ que se eschuba hasta hace unos treinta años, era lo mismo que decir _¡que mala suerte!_


 
Aquí es igual. Sólo que lo común en CR para esos casos es 'desgracia', apabullantemente más usada que 'desdicha', sin embargo esta última no ha dejado de usarse.


----------



## tudofixe

mhp: ¿te referís al RAE nuevo? No encontré la info en ediciones antiguas. O quizás esté online...


----------



## mhp

tudofixe said:


> mhp: ¿te referís al RAE nuevo? No encontré la info en ediciones antiguas. O quizás esté online...


   No, me refiero a la edición de CD-ROM. (por ejemplo de este sitio). Claro está que es carísimo. A lo mejor hay otras opciones.


----------



## tudofixe

ah bueno... mil gracias.


----------

